# The old border runs



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

I've searched this topic on the internet, but have come up with nothing.

I lived in Turkey from the fall of 2010 to the fall of 2011. When I did so, I did border runs every 3 months. Had no problems with the officials. I'm thinking of returning to Turkey, however I've discovered that Turkey changed the rules in early 2012 and I'm wondering if the border officials really adhere to the new rules or let them slide. Are border runs still a possibility, or are they a thing of the past now? Responses only from first hand accounts please. Thanks.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Totally a thing of the past. Visit visa rules changed as of 2014 so you need an e-visa and can stay only 90 days in any 180 day period. That means if you go to Turkey and stay 90 days you have to be away 90 days before you go back for another 90 days. We all have to go for short time now or get residence.


----------

